# Beeding (Shoreham) Cement Works



## James Hall (Dec 7, 2005)

An enormous site, with a chimney which has long been a local landmark, a big quarry, and huge buildings full of processing machinery and offices. Although there has been considerable decay and deterioration since closure, buildings are largely intact with most machinery still in place. 
Redevelopment has long been talked about, but as is so often the case, it is a highly contentious issue, and although it is acknowledged that something should be done with the site, there has been little indication given of exactly when this is to be expected. 

Currently the site is inhabited by squatters who can be aggressive.

Related topic: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=352&highlight=shoreham

Links
Non UE related:
http://www.adur.org.uk/cement_works.htm - pictures and historic map.

http://www.sussexphotos.co.uk/cgi-bin/viewpage.pl/13/41/ - A photo gallery.

http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.asp?compid=18390 - Contains a good history of the works.

UE related.
http://abandoned-britain.com/PP/shoreham/1.htm

http://www.sub-urban.com/works.htm

http://www.forgottenuk.bravehost.com/shore1.html


----------



## cybergibbons (Dec 30, 2005)

Some of my scanned photos from 2003:
http://flickr.com/photos/cybergibbons/sets/1698497/


----------

